# How long between Fungicides?



## copper44 (Jul 23, 2018)

I have some melting out or leaf spot I put down Scott's Disease Ex last week and just got liquid Propiconazole in today. How long should I wait to put down the Propiconazole?

Thanks!


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

You can roll your own Headway and put both of them down together simultaneously - no need to wait between these apps - especially since the prop is stronger on leaf spot than azoxy is. But if your turf is under duress then 7-14 days between apps is pretty standard.


----------



## Ge0rdi3brit (Aug 30, 2018)

Azoxystrobin is what you want for both leaf spot and melting out, which is the main active ingredient in Disease Ex. It is more effective at treating these diseases than Propiconazole. 
You could still put Propiconazole down at the preventative rate to prevent brown patch from coming up in the future. 
What rate did you use for the azoxy, preventative or curative? If the former I'd recommend doing another app at that rate to reach the curative rate (0.4oz/K if I recall correctly). 
Either way, don't do the curative rate of Propiconazole for LS or MO.


----------



## copper44 (Jul 23, 2018)

Curative. Problem is I have a huge yard. I'm only keeping sections nice. Am I playing a losing battle not treating everything.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

copper44 said:


> Curative. Problem is I have a huge yard. I'm only keeping sections nice. Am I playing a losing battle not treating everything.


Treat areas that you want nice and only if you know of a reoccurring problems in a specific area. No it is not a lost battle at all. Folks down south have much bigger challenges than us with hot humid and LONG summers.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Four weeks is the recommended retreatment interval before protection wears off with Azoxystrobin at 0.4. You should see improvement within a week, but it will take longer to grow out the ugly blades. If you have any thatch, you should consider removing that as the Leaf Spot fungus will hide in it and come back. If you have very high pressure, you can shorten the retreatment interval to 2-3 weeks. I would rotate to a different fungicide class after two applications to prevent resistance. You can also switch classes every dose. Azoxystrobin and Propiconazole are good rotation partners. Be aware that Propiconazole will slow leaf growth for a week or so and can cause leaf burn at higher temperatures and application rates, though that likely isn't a problem as far north as you are. Lastly, Azoxystrobin can increase the risk of Dollar Spot on susceptible grass species later in the season.


----------



## copper44 (Jul 23, 2018)

bernstem said:


> Four weeks is the recommended retreatment interval before protection wears off with Azoxystrobin at 0.4. You should see improvement within a week, but it will take longer to grow out the ugly blades. If you have any thatch, you should consider removing that as the Leaf Spot fungus will hide in it and come back. If you have very high pressure, you can shorten the retreatment interval to 2-3 weeks. I would rotate to a different fungicide class after two applications to prevent resistance. You can also switch classes every dose. Azoxystrobin and Propiconazole are good rotation partners. Be aware that Propiconazole will slow leaf growth for a week or so and can cause leaf burn at higher temperatures and application rates, though that likely isn't a problem as far north as you are. Lastly, Azoxystrobin can increase the risk of Dollar Spot on susceptible grass species later in the season.


Maybe I'll wait and put down more Azoxy, it is supposed to be high 80s here for the next 5-6 days.


----------



## rockinmylawn (Mar 25, 2018)

Does prop liquid need addl. watering in?
Or is it a foliar app only?

I ask because if I did azoxy granular (Disease Ex) after prop, DEx needs water to activate.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Propiconazole should be watered in if you want to treat root diseases. If watered in, it is a upward mobile systemic so will be carried to the leaves. If you don't water it in, it will only get to the leaves. Applied to the leaves, it will be translocated into the leaf and is rain/irrigation proof once absorbed.

Azoxystrobin is the same.


----------



## rockinmylawn (Mar 25, 2018)

bernstem said:


> Propiconazole should be watered in if you want to treat root diseases. If watered in, it is a upward mobile systemic so will be carried to the leaves. If you don't water it in, it will only get to the leaves. Applied to the leaves, it will be translocated into the leaf and is rain/irrigation proof once absorbed.
> 
> Azoxystrobin is the same.


Thank you @bernstem !


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

Cheap Azoxystrobin if you have a tank sprayer:

https://chemicalwarehouse.com/products/abound-fungicide?_pos=1&_sid=0df3624dc&_ss=r


----------



## rockinmylawn (Mar 25, 2018)

cldrunner said:


> Cheap Azoxystrobin if you have a tank sprayer:
> 
> https://chemicalwarehouse.com/products/abound-fungicide?_pos=1&_sid=0df3624dc&_ss=r


Wow thanks!

That is like $1.52/oz vs. $7.82/oz for Azoxy 2SC!


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@rockinmylawn This is even a better deal for 2.5 gallons. Less than a $1.00/oz

https://chemicalwarehouse.com/collections/fungicides-agricultural/products/azoxy-2sc-fungicide


----------



## rockinmylawn (Mar 25, 2018)

cldrunner said:


> @rockinmylawn This is even a better deal for 2.5 gallons. Less than a $1.00/oz
> 
> https://chemicalwarehouse.com/collections/fungicides-agricultural/products/azoxy-2sc-fungicide


I just worry about being able to keep that much around in 'ideal' environment & retain the effectiveness.
But thank you for the info!


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@rockinmylawn I can understand that. Even with 20K sq ft the 1 gallon is way enough for me.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Are you guys following the label of 2-4 gallons of water per K for azoxy?

I'll be filling up a lot then!


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

PiyushDPatel said:


> Are you guys following the label of 2-4 gallons of water per K for azoxy?
> 
> I'll be filling up a lot then!


I think most here are happy with the 1-gal calibration, unless equipment allows for more. Just be mindful that leaf coverage is that much more important with lower volume carrier. There's less room for error.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

I'm calibrated to .61 Gallons per K with my pace. 4 gallons for 6,500 SQ feet front yard. Always works well with herbicide/Iron, etc. First time I'm using Fungicide and just wanted to make sure I'd be OK with that carrier rate.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

PiyushDPatel said:


> I'm calibrated to .61 Gallons per K with my pace. 4 gallons for 6,500 SQ feet front yard. Always works well with herbicide/Iron, etc. First time I'm using Fungicide and just wanted to make sure I'd be OK with that carrier rate.


Exactly my calibration as well. 4 gallons over 6250 sqft, sprayed with an XR tip and,going forward, the TT. The XR tip at my 45-psi output gets a bit misty if any hint of wind shows up. Hoping the TT will direct more of the product where it needs to go.. on the turf!! Lol

Edit: I throw in additional adjuvants & even something like RGS (the fulvic component) into the mix to help with adhesion & translocation. If nothing else I can see the spray pattern better due to the dark solution :lol: Better than blue dye, for sure. 
Oh, and this year I've been melting some urea as well .. 1/20th of a # of N, but just enough to help it translocate as quickly & deeply into the plant as possible.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Love it.

Using the TT tomorrow. Did a trial run in my driveway and it has the same spray pattern as the XR. Maybe a slightly larger droplet size which would be good for fungicide.

Teejet says it puts out the same GPM at 60PSI as the XR but I'll just walk the yard to make sure I finish the 4G at the same time.

Heard mixed opinions about adjuvants and fungicides on here and University research. I'll skip it this go round and see how it goes.

I follow the lawn stripes which has worked wonders for my even application. Haven't used blue dye once I started doing that trick!


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

PiyushDPatel said:


> Love it.
> 
> Using the TT tomorrow. Did a trial run in my driveway and it has the same spray pattern as the XR. Maybe a slightly larger droplet size which would be good for fungicide.
> 
> ...


This is what I use: https://www.precisionlab.com/golf-course/spray-tank-adjuvants/sync

And ditto on following the mower lines! Wheel lines are spaced perfectly at 20", per TeeJet recommended spacing. It's like they planned it or something :lol:


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Ah thanks for sharing - wish I had gotten this before my App tomorrow.

I'll be doing another round in 14 days, should have it available in my next round!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I do 2g/ksfqt with azoxy and then also run the irrigation.


----------

